

A tipping point for Quora? - zuralski
http://www.quora.com/Literature/What-book-should-I-read-to-make-girls-think-Im-smart-in-a-hot-way

======
zuralski
Has Quora reached a tipping point and became just another site for teen-advice
on the internets (I'm looking at you, Yahoo Answers!) ? Is this a natural
progression for any site with a user-generated content? And how to keep things
relevant? I wonder what you think :)

